# Goyard Artois MM w/ Cuyana bag organizer/insert. It’s a winner! Check it out:



## lvmagj

I measured like 99 times and decided to order the cuyana bag insert for my Artois MM. In my opinion, it fits like a glove and I am sooo happy with it. Just thought I would share because I couldn’t find ANYone else who had done this combo.


----------



## Swanky

MM size bag? Hard to tell, but it looks great!


----------



## lvmagj

Yes. MM is in the title, but I’ll edit my post and add it to the main body too.


----------



## Swanky

lvmagj said:


> Yes. MM is in the title, but I’ll edit my post and add it to the main body too.


Oh shoot, sorry!  Missed it in the excitememt!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Beautiful color insert! Is it leather?  How heavy/ lightweight is it? Oh and where do you order it from?


----------



## cczh

@lvmagj , thanks for the tip!

@A bottle of Red , cuyana is a brand based out of San Francisco that started out making basic leather totes under a sustainability mission of fewer, better things. They've since expanded their range of goods, but here's the link for the organizers lvmagj bought https://www.cuyana.com/bags/totes/tote-organization-insert/10051392.html

They come in a small handful of neutral colors and are made of microsuede (PU). I haven't got one, so I'll let lvmagj speak to it's weight and quality.

Hope this helps!


----------



## A bottle of Red

Indeed it does help, thank you @cczh


----------



## rsnacks

you're a genius! I've been lusting over the structured Cuyana bags & inserts but *neither* zips closed!


----------



## a_b_c

I bought the Samorga insert for my Artois MM and I have to say, yours looks so much better! The color is a nice match as well, nice job.  I wish I’d seen your post before I ordered mine!


----------



## Queenoftarts

Looks great! I want to order one for my Hardy PM. I hope it fits like it does in the Artois.


----------



## SpeedyJC

This looks so nice. I should really get an organizer for mine. I have the same bag.


----------



## Grande Latte

It's a perfect match!


----------



## goyardnext

@lvmagj is this the regular size insert? I assume so, but just wanted to confirm before I order! Thanks!!


----------



## holycooooow

a_b_c said:


> I bought the Samorga insert for my Artois MM and I have to say, yours looks so much better! The color is a nice match as well, nice job.  I wish I’d seen your post before I ordered mine!



Do you happen to have a picture of how the smorga looks in your Artois?


----------



## a_b_c

holycooooow said:


> Do you happen to have a picture of how the smorga looks in your Artois?


Just saw this - I will def. post a picture tomorrow (I’m out of the house this evening) .


----------



## nilin_

Wow, wish I saw this thread when I first got my Artois MM! That fit looks perfect. I definitely find myself digging through my bag sometimes trying to find small items!


----------



## holycooooow

.


----------



## a_b_c

holycooooow said:


> Do you happen to have a picture of how the smorga looks in your Artois?


Here is a pic. I believe I ordered the color Beige. In my opinion, the fit could be a little bit more snug. I would prefer the insert to be more flush up against the sides of the bag in order to maximize space. On the other hand, this insert fits my Gucci tote extremely well (second pic), an added bonus.


----------



## Kayce

I was inspired by this thread to try out the small Cuyana organizer for my Anjou PMs.  While the fit isn't absolutely perfect, I still think it's really good!  I prefer for organizers in my totes, especially the less structured ones, to be slightly smaller to avoid an overly boxy appearance or any lines of demarkation.  And this does just that.  

I also tried this out in my Artois PM.  To my surprise, it fits.  It's definitely more snug, but it works! Overall, I'm really pleased.  It's a nice alternative to the felt organizers I have in some of my other bags.  

Now about the organizer itself.  The small one has one pocket that runs the length of the long side, one on the short side (which in the Artois is a little difficult to access due to the zipper), and an elasticated loop for a water bottle or whatever.  It's made out of PU leather.  I do have to mention that the weight difference with and without it is noticeable.  By no means is it a deal breaker, but something I thought I'd mention.  I hope this helps someone out!


----------



## spartanwoman

lvmagj said:


> I measured like 99 times and decided to order the cuyana bag insert for my Artois MM. In my opinion, it fits like a glove and I am sooo happy with it. Just thought I would share because I couldn’t find ANYone else who had done this combo.
> 
> View attachment 4966073


Do you remember what color this insert is? It matches the interior perfectly, but on their site the closest color I see is Dark Stone/Blush and it looks much darker than yours. TIA!


----------



## lvmagj

Yes, it's just the blush. https://www.cuyana.com/bags/totes/t...92.html?dwvar_10051392_color=dark-stone-blush


----------



## lvmagj

That is so cool you got one! I love it in your bags. Looks perfect. I completely agree with all your feedback!


----------



## starrysky7

Is there any discounts available for cuyana? I'm thinking about ordering the insert for my Artois.


----------



## nostalgists

Has anyone tried a Cuyana organizer in a St Louis tote? Wondering if the larger size organizer will work with a St Louis GM…


----------



## Lodpah

lvmagj said:


> I measured like 99 times and decided to order the cuyana bag insert for my Artois MM. In my opinion, it fits like a glove and I am sooo happy with it. Just thought I would share because I couldn’t find ANYone else who had done this combo.
> 
> View attachment 4966073


Hi what size did you order for the MM Artois?


----------



## bisousx

lvmagj said:


> I measured like 99 times and decided to order the cuyana bag insert for my Artois MM. In my opinion, it fits like a glove and I am sooo happy with it. Just thought I would share because I couldn’t find ANYone else who had done this combo.
> 
> View attachment 4966073



I love it. I just bought my first artois. May I ask if you had to customize your measurements? If so do you mind providing them


----------



## purzie

a_b_c said:


> Here is a pic. I believe I ordered the color Beige. In my opinion, the fit could be a little bit more snug. I would prefer the insert to be more flush up against the sides of the bag in order to maximize space. On the other hand, this insert fits my Gucci tote extremely well (second pic), an added bonus.


Are you able to still fit a 13” laptop in your Artois PM with the Samorga insert? That’s my biggest concern right now


----------



## a_b_c

purzie said:


> Are you able to still fit a 13” laptop in your Artois PM with the Samorga insert? That’s my biggest concern right now


My Artois is the MM size.  Sorry I couldn’t be of help.


----------



## elizapav

a_b_c said:


> Here is a pic. I believe I ordered the color Beige. In my opinion, the fit could be a little bit more snug. I would prefer the insert to be more flush up against the sides of the bag in order to maximize space. On the other hand, this insert fits my Gucci tote extremely well (second pic), an added bonus.



thank you for sharing, I had a similar experience and they would not accept a return, despite mentioning it was not a good fit to me after the fact. Very disappointing. Not trying to slam Samorga, I like my other organizers, but they could do a better job specifying this will not be a good one for the Artois MM. Better try to repurpose it…


----------



## a_b_c

elizapav said:


> thank you for sharing, I had a similar experience and they would not accept a return, despite mentioning it was not a good fit to me after the fact. Very disappointing. Not trying to slam Samorga, I like my other organizers, but they could do a better job specifying this will not be a good one for the Artois MM. Better try to repurpose it…


Funny you mention that, I just had a more recent experience with Samorga last week.  Over the summer, I ordered an insert for my new St Louis GM and made the bad choice of ordering in the thinner 1.2mm felt. When the Insert arrived, it was just too small. i Guess you could say the base was close in size but the insert itself is shaped in a sort of rectangular shape whereas the St Louis GM has more of a tulip shape (sides flare up/outwards vs straight up and down) so there was tons of space on the sides between the bag and the insert.  I decided to leave it alone since it would be a hassle to get any resolution. Anyway last week I decided to order a new insert in the standard 2mm felt (word to the wise: 1.2mm is just too flimsy for larger bags). When I ordered I decided to include a note letting her know that the one I’d ordered this summer wasnt A great fit.  I just wanted to let her know to ensure a better fit with the second one, I wasn’t asking for a refund or anything, I was paying for both and was very cordial.  The response the next day was basically a “too bad so sad”, she said she knows the dimensions fit and have no intentions of modifying this insert.  Left a bad taste honestly.  I’ve ordered at least two dozen inserts at this point but her business has gotten so big and caters to the Instagram personalities that customer service to a regular lady like me has gone out the window.  We will see how the second insert fits! Fingers crossed.


----------



## complex_card215

nostalgists said:


> Has anyone tried a Cuyana organizer in a St Louis tote? Wondering if the larger size organizer will work with a St Louis GM…


I would also love to know this. It looks so much nicer than the felt one I have currently.


----------



## neoguri

cczh said:


> @lvmagj , thanks for the tip!
> 
> @A bottle of Red , cuyana is a brand based out of San Francisco that started out making basic leather totes under a sustainability mission of fewer, better things. They've since expanded their range of goods, but here's the link for the organizers lvmagj bought https://www.cuyana.com/bags/totes/tote-organization-insert/10051392.html
> 
> They come in a small handful of neutral colors and are made of microsuede (PU). I haven't got one, so I'll let lvmagj speak to it's weight and quality.
> 
> Hope this helps!




Thank you for this. I remember seeing this picture, but could not remember where, and only could remember the brand started with a C.


----------



## caffelatte

The Cuyana insert in the Artois MM is very pretty and fit nicely, but it felt like it doubled the weight of the actual bag which is super light! I ended up returning the insert because it made the bag much heavier, even when empty.


----------



## Luxloversf

complex_card215 said:


> I would also love to know this. It looks so much nicer than the felt one I have currently.


I went to the Cuyana store and tried the larger organizer in my St. Louis GM but it added quite a bit of weight to the bag and because the organizer is very structured the bag lost a lot of the slouch which I tend to like.  I have just been using an Original Club felt organizer that is smaller than the bag so I can push the sides in.  If you are looking for a more structured organizer and don't mind the added weight, it is a very nice organizer.  Hope this helps.


----------



## °Hermés°

I love how the insert looks in your Artois! I have the same bag in the same color. I have to try Cuyana. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Lillianlm

I bought a Cuyana insert for my new Artois MM and, after using it several times, have some thoughts. The insert itself is sturdy, beautiful and fits perfectly in the bag. However, as others have noted, it’s very heavy. I find that, if I’m using the bag as a regular handbag (basically running errands), I’ll use the insert, but if I’m using the bag as a travel bag (loaded up with items to use on a flight), I won’t use the insert because it makes the bag too heavy, in addition to schlepping luggage. So, for me, it’s a mixed bag.


----------



## Lodpah

I really love the Walmart brand insert for my bags. It’s so light in my Goyard St. Louis. Easy to clean too.


----------



## ireneeguz

Hi everyone, since OP’s post in this thread was the driving factor for me also getting the Cuyana insert for my Artois MM, I wanted to pop on here as well to share some photos and thoughts on the combo as well, after having it in my bag for about a month now. I personally really love it. As much as I love the lighter weight of a Artois without the insert inside, my goal of keeping my interior lining clean for as long as possible and needing some type of separation between my toddler’s things and mine definitely makes me choose to keep this insert. I’m not a huge fan of the felt inserts that are pretty popular out here on the forums so the soft, microsuede material (feels like a thin leather) and the neutral color inside my Black/black Artois was another win for me. Attaching some pictures to show how it looks like right now, with a few of my son’s diapers in there (for any moms/dads out there looking at this MM size as a diaper bag), along with a photo of how high up it sits inside the bag (doesn’t interfere with the zip closure at all), and how the Artois looks like with it inside. It of course adds more structure to it since it is an insert at the end of the day, and I know that tons of people go for Goyard for the natural smooshiness of the bag, but I’ll leave that up to everyone’s personal preference. It personally was not that big of a deal/difference to me. Hope this also helps anyone out there and thanks again OP for the insert rec. I honestly would have never thought of Cuyana for my insert and really do appreciate the perfect fit.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Thank you to everyone on this thread !!  The insert really does fit perfectly.  While I envisioned using this bag only as a travel bag, I’ve been using it for going into the office a few times, and I’m always having to hold my coffee mug because I’m paranoid it will tip over and spill in the bag - finally an insert with a bottle holder (and that actually fits the bag) !  Wooo!

Also fyi for anyone else who was looking I feel like Cuyana has been sold out / backordered on these for a while, but I just ordered the blush one last week and got it today.


----------



## weubbe

FYI I just ordered my Cuyana organizer today for my Artois --they are back in stock as of a few hours ago


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

For anyone interested, I got the smaller organizer for the Artois PM. It's not a perfect fit, but it works for me.


----------



## magicmaker

Can any of you with the St. Louis GM link the inserts you are liking? Lodpah, you mentioned a WalMart insert?


----------

